#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Anutpattikadharmakshanti

## Марина В

Подскажите, пожалуйста, какие варианты перевода возможны, помимо: "осознание терпеливой способности переносить Извечно Существующее, влекущее за собой погружение в невозмутимую Реальность за пределами рождения и смерти"?

----------

Аминадав (24.01.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Сам когда-то перевёл этот композит так (даю с контекстом):




> Слова, Махамати, суть искусственные творения. Не во всех землях Будды они почитаемы. В одной земле Будды Дхарме наставляют пристальным немигающим взглядом, в другой — жестами, в третьей — сдвинутыми бровями, где-то — движением глаз, где-то — смехом, где-то — зевком иль покашливанием, есть и такие, где — упоминанием земли, а ещё — дрожью. Махамати, к примеру, в мирах Пристального Взгляда, Изысканных Ароматов и в земле будды Самантабхадры*, Татхагаты, архата и совершеннопробуждённого, бодхисаттвы-махасаттвы, пристально, без миганья взирая, достигают [состояния] Анутпаттика-дхарма-кшанти** и иных высших самадхи. Оттого, Махамати, слова не являются причиной возникновения и существования всех сущностей. Кроме того, Махамати, как можно наблюдать в этом мире, муравьи, пчелы и другие существа следуют своему предназначению без слов. 
> ------------------------------------------
>  * _Саманта-бхадра_, букв. «связанный, соединённый; полный, целый» + «благо, счастье» = «Всеблагой» — имя одного из восьми наиболее почитаемых бодхисаттв. 
>  ** _Анутпаттика-дхарма-кшанти_ («отсутствие» + «дхарма» + «терпеливое ожидание») — внутренняя готовность обрести состояние пробуждения, связанное с не-различением дхарм.


Хотя сочетание это -- словарное. Из Монье-Вильямса:



> anutpattikadharmakshanti -- acquiescence in the state which is still future , preparation for a future state


Ну, а разные варианты перевода можно посмотреть виа Гугол: англ. + русск.

----------

Shus (06.06.2018), Марина В (23.01.2012)

----------


## До

Моя версия такая:
anutpattikadharmakshanti — познание невозникновения дхарм.
ksanti - вид праджни, а именно первый момент познания (jnana).

----------

Марина В (23.01.2012), Юй Кан (23.01.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> ksanti - вид праджни, а именно первый момент познания (jnana).


Есть ли (и где именно) список моментов познания (jnana), в котором первым стоит именно anutpattikadharmakshanti?

----------

Марина В (24.01.2012)

----------


## До

Не знаю такого списка. Не всё находится в списках, есть и просто определения. Есть такая замечательная книга, рекомендую, _Sarvastivada Abhidharma_ (Bhikkhu KL Dhammajoti).




> 10.2. Various modes of operation of prajna
> 
> In the Sarvästiväda system, knowledge (jnäna), view (drsti), receptivity
> (ksänti) and other related terminologies are used very articulately,
> even though they all have understanding (prajnä) as their intrinsic [317]
> nature. In other words, prajnä as the faculty of understanding has
> different modes of operation according to which it receives the different
> appellations —jnâna, drsti, etc. Moreover, unlike in other schools such
> as the Theraväda, prajnä may be skillful (kusala), unskillful (akusala),
> ...





> 10.2.3. Receptivity [(ksanti)]
> 
> This represents the stage of understanding that precedes knowledge in
> the proper sense. At this stage, one sees a fact or a doctrine for the first
> time and is capable of being receptive to it even though one has not quite
> experienced it directly yet. Thus, at this stage of understanding, there is
> still the possibility of doubt. In the process of direct insight, it arises
> at the moment of the unhindered path (änantarya-märga) at which the
> defilement is being abandoned. The corresponding knowledge proper
> ...

----------

Vladiimir (24.01.2012), Аминадав (24.01.2012), Марина В (24.01.2012), Юй Кан (24.01.2012)

----------


## Марина В

*Source: Sarvastivada Abhidharma, Sanskrit-English Glossary, by Bhikkhu KL Dhammajoti
Description:
anvaya-jñāna-kṣānti: Receptivity to the subsequent knowledge.

   *English-Japanese (Kanji) dictionary:
(Buddh) anutpattika-dharma-ksanti (recognition that nothing really arises or perishes)

   *The Psycho-semantic Structure of the Word kṣānti (Ch. Jen )
Sungtaek Cho (趙 性 澤)
Professor, Department of Comparative Studies, State University of New York:




> The anutpattika-dharma-kṣānti is one of the forms of enlightenment assuring avinivartanīya , or the non-retrogression stage of the bodhisattva. This is a key concept needed to understand the soteriology of Mahayana Buddhism. The set phrase anutpattika-dharma-kṣānti is, semantically, composed of two different parts: anutpattika-dharma and kṣānti . The former, meaning "non-arising of dharma ," contains the central Mahayana tenet of "the emptiness of dharma" ; the latter, which is derived from the verbal root " kṣam ," meaning "to forgive," "to be tolerant," or "to endure suffering," is commonly translated as "patience" or "forbearance." Thus, a possible translation of the phrase, anutpattika-dharma-kṣānti would be "patience in the [acceptance of] non-arising of dharma." Yet, anutpattika-dharma-kṣānti has nothing to do with "patience" in the context of Mahayana soteriology. The attainment of anutpattika-dharma-kṣānti , usually accompanied by a prediction of future Buddhahood given by the Buddha himself, is the ultimate goal, indicating that one will realize in the near future the ultimate truth of Buddhism. The key to understand this important concept in Mahayana soteriology lies in the proper understanding of the word " kṣānti ." Many translators of Buddhist texts simply assume that " kṣānti " refers to "patience," and their renderings become descriptive terms which are aimed at conveying the proper contextual meanings while holding back the meaning "patience." However, an investigation of the earlier usages of kṣānti in Buddhist texts will show no relation to the word "patience." Earlier Buddhist texts, namely the Suttanipāta , use kṣānti as if it had no sense of virtue, such as patience, in its meaning. Rather, as a Buddhist technical term, it denoted an attentive "intentionality," or various modes of such mental states.
> 
> In order to understand the concept anutpattika-dharma-kṣānti properlyI would like to examine thevarious meanings of " kṣānti " in Buddhist texts written in Pāli as well as Sanskrit, Tibetan, and Chinese. I will explore the possibility of understanding the diversity of meanings of a single word, based on the "polysemous" analysis of the word. By doing so, I will discuss how in Mahayana Buddhism the concept of " kṣānti " was incorporated into its soteriological theory, its cultic practices and the hierarchy of its religious community. Also, I will examine how another Buddhist tradition, the Abhidharma, developed " kṣānti into a philosophical technical term defining a type of cognitive function. I will discuss how the fundamental differences in their philosophies are illustrated, explicitly as well as implicitly, in terms of their different understanding of " kṣānti ."


(Далее, о несвязных значениях и многозначности...)


   *Translation of the Sūtra of the Adorned Mind of Enlightenment:



> ... There are ten dharmas that Bodhisattva Mahāsattva [can] cultivate the intuitive insight (prajñā) pāramitā. What are the ten? First is the wisdom root; second is the wisdom strength; third is proper view; fourth is proper mindfulness; fifth is the expedient mean [of] aggregate [or hidden expedient mean]; sixth is to distinguish the dhātu [or realm of sentient beings]; seven is the holy truth; eighth is the unobstructed cognition; ninth is to revolve deviant view; *tenth is to cultivate patient acceptance based on awareness of the non-arising of phenomena*.
> These ten dharmas [assist one to] attain  the accomplishment of intuitive insight (prajñā) pāramitā.

----------

Vladiimir (24.01.2012), Аминадав (24.01.2012), Денис Евгеньев (24.01.2012), Юй Кан (24.01.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Ну, и вот чего сам нашёл, лингвистическое, не дотерпев, как бывает, до чужих ответов, за которые всем спасибо.

*On anutpattikadharmaksanti from Liguistic Approach to Buddhist Thought by Genjun Sasaki*



> The understanding of ksanti as 'willingness' will help much to realize a logical and integral nexus between psychological functions and religious practices. With regard to this nexus let me take an example.
> Referring to anasrava-jnana (the intuitive knowledge free from intoxications), Vasubandhu gives three kinds of functions. The Abhidharmakosa reads:
> "namala ksantayo jnanam tatpraheyasya vicikitsa'nuSayasyaprahinalvat /
> drstyastu tah sntirnatmakatvat yatha ca ksantayo drstirna janemevam punah ksayanupadadhirna drk /
> ksayajnanamanutpadajnanam ca na drstirasantiranaparimarganasayatvat /" (AKBH, ed. by Pradhan, p. 391).The knowledge of Fourfold Truth (anasravajnana), as described in this passage, is obtained through three kinds of psychological transition, that is, ksanti, drsti, and jnana. At the psychological stage of ksanti a latent bias of doubt (vicikitsa) still remains. One can not definitely determine the certainty of the Truth; One's mind is simply inclined toward it. It means that ksanti indicates 'will' or 'inclination', but not 'patience' in any case. At the next stage of drsti (view) one thinks of the truth and judges it to be true. At the last stage one reaches the spiritual tranquility beyond inclination and judgement, that is, jnana (intuitive knowledge).
> We can establish an integral relationship between these three stages only when we take ksanti not as patience, but as willingness or inclination. In other words, ksanti in this case rightly corresponds to a Sanskrit term kanti (khanti in Pali).
> There is another example, in which ksanti is clearly used as a synonym of rocate, meaning 'to be pleased'.
> "adhimatra satya-ksamanad iti usmagatavasthayam
> mrdu satyam ksamate rocate." (AKV. p. 533).A Sanskrit term ksamana is rendered by the Chinese 'jen ko' (recognition). This Chinese term, however, sounds intellectual, and is not appropriate to indicate a voluntary inclination toward the Fourfold Truth (the fact of suffering, cause, cessation, path). The commentator Yasomitra, by putting ksamana together with rocate ('to be pleased'), correctly indicates this intentional willingness toward the stopping of profane attachment for the sake of reaching liberation or spiritual tranquility.
> ...

----------

Аминадав (24.01.2012), Марина В (24.01.2012)

----------


## Марина В

Пока не изучила даже исследование уважаемого Sungtaek Cho, с моим никаким английским : ), но предварительно наметывается что-то вроде: "ясное восприятие невозникновения всех дхарм"...

----------


## Юй Кан

Тут, как обычно происходит санскритом, всё упирается в контекстозависимость не только слов, но и устойчивых, казалось бы, терминологических сочетаний/композитов.
Что до собственно _кшанти_, то у Монье-Вильямса есть ещё один вариант перевода:

_kShaanti_ = the state of saintly abstraction.

Чем и снимается противоречие, возникающее при однозначном переводе _кшанти_ как _patience_-терпение, хотя, кроме  _patience_ есть ещё вариант _endurance_, т.е. "стойкость" или "прочность".

Потому, по мне, можно говорить и о варианте перевода _anutpattikadharmaksanti_ как "стойкое [видение/восприятие] нерождённости дхарм".

----------

Марина В (24.01.2012)

----------


## До

> Есть ли (и где именно) список моментов познания (jnana), в котором первым стоит именно anutpattikadharmakshanti?


Кстати, если рассмаривать не "познание вообще", а какое-то конкретное познание, то такой список есть, называется _даршанамарга_ и состоит из 16 моментов, по 4 на каждую БИ.

----------

Марина В (27.01.2012), Юй Кан (27.01.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Кстати, если рассмаривать не "познание вообще", а какое-то конкретное познание, то такой список есть, называется _даршанамарга_ и состоит из 16 моментов, по 4 на каждую БИ.


Если в этом списке есть anutpattikadharmakshanti, было бы интересно его увидеть.

----------


## До

Да там про kshanti конечно, а не про anutpattika-dharma-kshanti.

----------

